# Amazon, A&E deal brings Pawn Stars, Storage Wars and Dance Moms to Prime Instant Video



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* Amazon, A&E deal brings Pawn Stars, Storage Wars and Dance Moms to Prime Instant Video*

Excerpt:

"Those in need of another reason to stare at their computer screen for long stretches of time will be pleased to learn that Amazon has struck a deal with A&E Networks that'll be bringing shows from its titular network, along with History, Bio and Lifetime to the online retailer's Prime Instant Video service."

Full Story Here


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Good to see. I took a quick look and see some of the stuff from H2 (How the States got their shapes, Decoded, Ancient Aliens etc.) Good to have the previous seasons available in HD for those of us on DirecTV.


----------

